# Maple Leaf Table



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife has a friend who is very fond of woods and had collected some items which she gave to me because she did not have access to tools to utilize the wood. One item was a round table top which I believe is maple. The first picture shows the writing I found underneath the pedestal frame but I have no idea what Elswood means - maybe the name of a company because I don't know of any wood with that name. I decided to inlay the top of the table with various wood samples in the form of maple leafs and give her back a finished table which I am hoping she likes. Pic 2 shows the markings to place the inlays and Pic 3 shows the maple leaf pattern cut out of 1/4 mdf. The next pic shows routing the positive pattern with the next one showing the finished inlay with the pattern in place and the final inlay cut out sitting inside the panel. The next three pictures show various stages of inlaying the patterns on the table top and the following three show putting an insert in the pedestal with epoxy to attach the pedestal base to the pedestal post. The last two pictures show the finished table and I also prepared a picture of the table top with the names of the woods so she would be able to identify them. I took a picture of the table top with the iphone, transferred it to the computer and used one of the photo packages to print the names of the wood on the picture- these devices do come in handy at times!

Dennis


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

I keep having problems posting my pictures so these are the additions

Dennis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well _that_ was a pleasant surprise!! Nicely done Dennis!

I was kinda expecting something more like...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh man...
I like your table... a lot...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea, great results. I like it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty nifty!

Definitely a one of a kind piece


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Everybody needs a friend like you, Dennis! That's a really nifty idea, and well executed too!.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's extremely nice work


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very Well done Dennis. I'm guessing Elswood was the original maker. He included what the finish was and I've never seen a factory piece with that type of information.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's one hell of a nice table.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Some folks around here just flat out got SKILLS!!! 

very well done


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW---Beautiful work Dennis 
Fantastic job. Someone will be oohing and awing for many years to come

Dick


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

routergieck said:


> My wife has a friend who is very fond of woods and had collected some items which she gave to me because she did not have access to tools to utilize the wood. One item was a round table top which I believe is maple. The first picture shows the writing I found underneath the pedestal frame but I have no idea what Elswood means - maybe the name of a company because I don't know of any wood with that name. I decided to inlay the top of the table with various wood samples in the form of maple leafs and give her back a finished table which I am hoping she likes. Pic 2 shows the markings to place the inlays and Pic 3 shows the maple leaf pattern cut out of 1/4 mdf. The next pic shows routing the positive pattern with the next one showing the finished inlay with the pattern in place and the final inlay cut out sitting inside the panel. The next three pictures show various stages of inlaying the patterns on the table top and the following three show putting an insert in the pedestal with epoxy to attach the pedestal base to the pedestal post. The last two pictures show the finished table and I also prepared a picture of the table top with the names of the woods so she would be able to identify them. I took a picture of the table top with the iphone, transferred it to the computer and used one of the photo packages to print the names of the wood on the picture- these devices do come in handy at times!
> 
> Dennis


Fine work & a beautiful piece. WOW!


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice concept and final project. Did you already have that many different kinds of wood laying around ? What is the diameter of the table ?

Buck


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nicely done. You are a true artisan. I can see this table being passed down through the family.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dennis,

Using the old table top and giving it new life is great. Good use for those leftover cutoffs from exotic woods used in the shop.


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Buck - Yes I had small pieces of each of these woods in the shop from previous projects. I do some intarsia so have a pretty varied supply of woods with different colors and odd figuring. The table top was 24 inches in diameter so I made it end table height
Dennis


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work Dennis.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dennis
,fantastic job, great idea,kudos, love it


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow Dennis, that table is awesome!!! Great pics too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent result, Dennis. :sold:


----------



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

Amazing!...Can I have one?:sold:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> Well _that_ was a pleasant surprise!! Nicely done Dennis!
> 
> I was kinda expecting something more like...


My eyes!! My eyes!! :nhl_checking:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice work Dennis.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful work Dennis! I wanted to put a big red Maple leaf in the center of our kitchenette table but my wife sais "NO!". SO I had to settle for making my design in a bread board. (See Avatar). I do like your "many leaves" design better!!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Classy!! What patience and hand control. I give it an A+.


----------

